# Worst Songs Of The Year - 2008



## GreenNeedle (22 Dec 2008)

This MSN article made me laugh.  And in the main I agreed with most of it.  Beware its a bit long 

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/music/f ... &GT1=61501

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Dec 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> This MSN article made me laugh.  And in the main I agreed with most of it.  Beware its a bit long
> 
> http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/music/f ... &GT1=61501
> 
> AC



lol, this part made me laugh:


> It wasn't that there was anything wrong with the tune of Beyonce's If I Were A Boy. The tune was nice. Very nice. Well done that woman who wrote it who wasn't Beyonce.
> 
> But the words made us want to buy a bra, wear it until it became fashionable for men to wear bras and then burn that bra in protest and disgust at the ludicrously clichÃ©d portrayal of men within its fake-empowerment verses.


----------



## misscaretaker (22 Dec 2008)

I thought it was me getting old (now I'm past 30!), but it seems that at the moment music actually _is_ drivel!


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Dec 2008)

I like reading opinions the same as mine I guess.  Human Nature, vindication etc. lol

I remember saying to mates that Scouting for Girls seem to be re-releasing the same song each month with different lyrics etc. and then read this and found myself nodding my head. lol

AC


----------



## Goodygumdrops (23 Dec 2008)

*wrote even better songs that didn't feature the sound of a seagull shouting "hello" down a chimney*

fpsml,that actually made me laugh out loud.That song was pure bilge.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Dec 2008)

> I remember saying to mates that Scouting for Girls seem to be re-releasing the same song each month with different lyrics



I thought exactly the same, some parts of 'I wish i was James Bond' reminded me of the song 'heartbreak' :?


----------



## oldwhitewood (31 Dec 2008)

Brilliant article, I must admit I have a passionate hatred for Scouting For Girls, it's the laziness which is so incredibly banal it's as if they simply got 10 of the most dull generic lyrics they could bother to think of, threw them up in the air, mixed them up and then put them into a song which ripped off the middle bridge section from Good Vibrations. Stuff like repeating lines endlessly is really the nadir of songwriters talent, it's like the first couple of songs you write when you're first starting out, someone has been stupid enough to release those songs and give the band a record contract. 

elivs aint dead coz I heard him on the radio
elvis aint dead
elvis aint dead
elvis aint dead coz I heard him on the radio

What's that???!? it's completely stupid.

Again I agree with Beyonce's If I Were a Boy, a TERRIBLE song, sanctimonious, browbeating nonsense. What's she complaining about? droning on as she does,  yeah whatever love just put the kettle on eh? What's worse is that it sounds just like Joan Osbornes single What If God Was One Of Us, that thing, same backing harmonies, listen to it. The songwriter responsible obviously had that in mind and tried to create a song along a similar line. 

The Xfactor winners song was going OK until they did the standard, stop, snare hit, orchestral build up then key chance to let the singer do some vapid vocal warbling. If you get the chance have a look at Jeff Buckley's live performance of the song on YouTube, that's real.

Another awful song is that Take A Bow by Rhianna - horrible.


----------



## GreenNeedle (31 Dec 2008)

rihanna is the flagship bearer for media and publicity machines.

When she came out I quite liked Pon Da Radio and the tainted love one.  Her nasal sound fitted in with the song.

However the publicity and promotional guys suddenly saw their chance.  pretty girl, long legs.  Promotion, promotion, promotion and within 2 years she is apparently a diva!!!  Maybe her attitude is but her voice definately isn't.  That is half the problem these days.  In the eighties/nineties they were lucky.  Whitney and Mariah both have great voices.  Both have great bodies and pretty faces.  They didn't need publicity.  their voices did the work.

When image wasn't what it is now I seem to remember all Divas and great singers were rather 'portly' ahem.  Don't see any of them coming through now!!!  the only people that will ever come through from this day forth will be ones with the stunning face and body beautiful (Beyonce for one, Rihanna another) Neither of these 2 are anywhere near Whitney, Mariah, Celine etc with their voices.  Rihanna is nowhere near Geri Haliwell yet. lol.  But because they are pretty they are at the top of the pile.

Scouting for Girls is the usual Radio hyped, record label promoted band that the public are told are this year's thing and so the public go out and buy the in thing.

Does publicity and advertising work?  Who said no?  You are in the minority that includes me and will be damned to an eternity of seeing Films that are disappointing, music that isn't very good, actors who you are told are good but aren't, singers that are 'the next Mariah' but are nowhere near.

However the world will seem a very pretty place as every film will star beautiful people and ridicule those who aren't and every one will know that all the best voices belong to the pretty faced and slim people.  I think a rise in suicide and an increase in depression is on the way here. lol

AC


----------

